

Mongrel2 is now officially on Github - alexgartrell
https://github.com/zedshaw/mongrel2

======
jnoller
The official blog post of why: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2571499>

~~~
jlouis
Interestingly, things like this won't happen with the git repository model
because it is persistent. New commits doesn't overwrite the old commits in the
repo in any way, so you can always get back to a known state.

The only destructive packing operation takes great care in making sure it has
stable storage before deleting stuff.

No, it doesn't save you from a dead disk, but at least you can at any time ask
for the consistency of the repository.

And finally, it is good to see Zed learning from the experience :)

~~~
dchest
What do you mean by "persistent"? Unlike Git, in Fossil you cannot rewrite
history _at all_. It's an immutable collection of artifacts. There's no
rebase. See [http://www.fossil-
scm.org/index.html/doc/trunk/www/concepts....](http://www.fossil-
scm.org/index.html/doc/trunk/www/concepts.wiki)

Zed lost his working copy. You can do this in git by running "git reset
--hard".

~~~
ollysb
git reset --hard will only orphan commits, they're still there. git reflog
will get you to them fast and I'm sure there's many other more exotic ways to
find them. Admittedly garbage collection will remove them at some point but
that's generally a lot further away than 'oops'.

~~~
dchest
_Working copy_

------
alexgartrell
Zed's announcement <http://twitter.com/#!/zedshaw/status/71988181616177152>

------
swah
If this was non-trivial its because Zed has been using Fossil SCM for his
projects.

------
molecule
bloody hell, Zed beat me to the punchline in the first words of the
announcement.

Well done all around.

